# Introduction



## pinkdomblog (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi all

This is Vimi, a blogger running a blog . Pinkdomblog is a place with interesting and informative content about different aspects of life.. I write about everything. Be it marriage,relationships,beauty.health.technology etc. There are many topics which I want to be discssed in forums and get views on from others. This will enable me to write articles from everyone;s perspective.


----------

